# Advice needed: Had enough of her



## mikewed (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had enough of my wife.

We have been married 2 years.

Already seen a counselor but nothing has changed.

My wife likes to have a huge argument about things about every 4 weeks. She basically says what an ass hole I am.

I'm quite easy going and though my wife annoys me I don't say anything (until our fiery 4 week argument). Anyhow I said I would tell her, when she annoys me and she would tell me when I annoy her.

So today she went out to the store and didn't tell me she had gone ( happens from time to time). When she came back I said " You could have told me you was going" and she said she had forgot and why was I being a jerk.

Later on she went on Facebook and basically described me to friends and family that I'm nasty and a jerk.

So I asked her why she had wrote nasty things about me and she said I shouldn't get upset just because she forget to tell me that she was going to the store.

This is just an example of many. I don't feel I can say anything that will slightly upset my wife for fear of her going over the top. Which leaves me feeling crap.

I want out of this marriage its the worse relationship that I have had.

What should I do any great advice.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

You can end this marriage, but you will find the same problems again with someone else. people dont just become mean and psychotic for no reason. can you accept any accountability for the state of your marriage? do you work or go to school? i only ask because in your first post you said she called and asked you to do 2 min odd jobs all the time. so i just assumed you werent working.


----------

